# Baby blanket Caron cakes yarn



## barbiejc (Oct 2, 2011)

Used one skein of yarn it's a small blanket but very cute.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice. One of the nicest Caron Cakes projects I have seen.


----------



## peggywolff408 (Mar 27, 2014)

Very pretty. That's my favorite color cake.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gorgeous. ????


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Very good use of a Caron Cake! I like that and will keep it in mind. Thanks for posting.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Very, very pretty!


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

That is very nice. Do you have a pattern you can share, please?


----------



## bokemom (Mar 16, 2017)

Very nice, I love the colors. Do you have the actual measurements, I've been looking for a estimation of square inches per cake.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Nice colors also :sm24:


----------



## nwlouie (Jan 22, 2013)

Very nice! I do think I have seen this pattern before but I don't recall the name.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely blanket. :sm24:


----------



## barbiejc (Oct 2, 2011)

I bought pattern on Etsy easy knit baby blanket. I think is the name.


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

How pretty, it looks like a very nice pattern. Sharron


----------



## barbiejc (Oct 2, 2011)

Measurement finished 26x26


----------



## barbiejc (Oct 2, 2011)

Butterfly1943 said:


> That is very nice. Do you have a pattern you can share, please?


I thought the pattern off Etsy I believe the name is easy knit baby blanket


----------



## barbiejc (Oct 2, 2011)

bokemom said:


> Very nice, I love the colors. Do you have the actual measurements, I've been looking for a estimation of square inches per cake.


26 x 26


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Very nice! I love how the colors turned out!


----------



## bokemom (Mar 16, 2017)

barbiejc said:


> Measurement finished 26x26


Thank you


----------



## Geebart (Jun 2, 2014)

Very pretty!


----------



## pebblecreek (Mar 13, 2011)

Love the colors, well done


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

Beautifully knit!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

barbiejc said:


> Used one skein of yarn it's a small blanket but very cute.


Indeed it is!!!


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

So pretty


----------



## bytheborder (Sep 30, 2016)

Nice work,I like the colours.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## dkmoyer (Aug 20, 2012)

Love it and the colors!


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

mine too!


peggywolff408 said:


> Very pretty. That's my favorite color cake.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Colors work well...lovely knitting! :sm24:


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

Very pretty and your stitches are so perfect. I'm really interested in trying the Caron cakes one of these days.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Butterfly1943 said:


> That is very nice. Do you have a pattern you can share, please?


I would be interested in having this pattern too. I can't believe your blanket is make from Caron cakes. I love it.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That is lovely and thank you for showing us how that yarn knits up!


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

It's a beauty!


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

thanks for photo and pattern name


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It's lovely.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Would be a perfect lap blanket!


----------



## ms88keys (May 28, 2016)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/225567832/easy-knit-baby-blanket-pattern-pdf-file?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=EASY%20KNIT%20BABY%20BLANKET&ref=sr_gallery_1

Is this it?


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Turned out great


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

Very pretty and love the color you chose.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty. I haven't tried that thread yet


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Love it! The yarn is a great choice????


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I like it and I agree with another poster that it is noe of the nicest cake project to date.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

That's beautiful


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

very nice.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

It's lovely!


----------



## hadley (Jun 26, 2014)

Nice


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Love the colors in your blanket!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Very pretty. I do like that color, too, and I think it worked out very nicely for a project like this. 

Have some of that color in my stash. Have been doing more thinking about what to knit next than doing actual knitting. Time to decide.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

Lovely blanket. You're a lovely knitter.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Love it!????


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I really like the color combination. Very nice blanket.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

looks beautiful, love the colorways in the yarn.


----------



## katzeh (Sep 7, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Very nice. One of the nicest Caron Cakes projects I have seen.


I completely agree!


----------



## candybooth (Sep 16, 2011)

I would like to get the pattern also. Candace


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

I like the way the colours played out. A small blanket can be very useful to cover baby in their car seat, or other times also. Your knitting is lovely.


----------



## candybooth (Sep 16, 2011)

I tried to find it in etsy but there were too many. Do you know the exact name. This is one I would like to make. I have so much of that yarn. Candace


----------



## barbiejc (Oct 2, 2011)

ms88keys said:


> https://www.etsy.com/listing/225567832/easy-knit-baby-blanket-pattern-pdf-file?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=EASY%20KNIT%20BABY%20BLANKET&ref=sr_gallery_1
> 
> Is this it?


yes!


----------



## barbiejc (Oct 2, 2011)

thanks


Howdi95 said:


> Lovely blanket. You're a lovely knitter.


 :sm01:


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Very nice. One of the nicest Caron Cakes projects I have seen.


 :sm23: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Cute. I like the colors.


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

Very pretty baby blanket! Nice colors.


----------



## candybooth (Sep 16, 2011)

I purchased the pattern but can't download it and print it out. What color yarn did you use. Candace


----------



## candybooth (Sep 16, 2011)

Did you change the pattern. The one I bought said knit baby blanket. Using bulky yarn and size 9 needle cast on 107 stitches What size needle did you use and what size needle. Thank you candace


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Beautiful - great color choice!


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

LOVE it!!!!


----------



## Lena B (Aug 15, 2015)

Cute baby bassinet cover 
Love the colours


----------



## crafty carol (Feb 21, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## cgage (Jul 13, 2013)

Pretty. Love the color ????


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Yes, it is very cute! Lovely work.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

I like that one! Love the way the colors changed.


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

I love it. Excellent work! 
Moonieboy


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## maggie16 (Jan 25, 2017)

Beautiful baby blanket. Love the color.


----------



## judysmythers (Sep 21, 2016)

I think the pattern would be fairly easy to figure out - if you could tell if the "ridge" was simply a purl stitch.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Beautiful blanket,love the colour yarn.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Very nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## lovetoknit123 (Aug 12, 2015)

Beautiful blanket!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Very pretty.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

barbiejc said:


> Used one skein of yarn it's a small blanket but very cute.


Very beautiful and great color selection. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## suziehhh (Sep 13, 2011)

Beautiful blanket


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

barbiejc said:


> Used one skein of yarn it's a small blanket but very cute.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## deaston (Jul 17, 2011)

Love your Caron cakes blanket! Could you share what needle you used for the blanket? Thanks very much!


----------



## judysmythers (Sep 21, 2016)

could you tell us if the "ridge" is simply a purl stitch. Many thanks


----------



## deborahg (Apr 14, 2017)

This is so pretty. I have a skein of this and have wondered what to do with it. Did you use a pattern or did you make it up yourself?


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Very pretty! Love the color!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

Perfect work & love the shades of blues!


----------



## Jayekay (Feb 19, 2012)

Simple and lovely!


----------



## candybooth (Sep 16, 2011)

What size needle did you use. Csndace


----------



## candybooth (Sep 16, 2011)

I love the pattern. I ordered it from Etsy. Can you tell me what size needle you used. Candace


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Is this the pattern? It's free on Ravelry.

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/just-my-size-kbb-preemie-baby-blanket


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------



## candybooth (Sep 16, 2011)

What size needle did you use. Candace


----------

